# Two bees in Las Cruces



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

That is a really cool photo! Love the lighting.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Hobie said:


> That is a really cool photo! Love the lighting.



My brother took it. I have a point-and-shoot camera, he uses stuff I can't even hold up.


----------



## fatscher (Apr 18, 2008)

Barry Digman said:


> My brother took it. I have a point-and-shoot camera, he uses stuff I can't even hold up.


Would you be offended if our club used this photo in presentations? If you consent, we shall give you/your brother due credit.

It is such a beautiful shot.


----------

